
John McAfee has been poisoned - sanlyx
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/john-mcafee-poisoned-hospital-bitcoin-twitter-cryptocurrency-north-carolina-a8412341.html
======
iammiles
Having recently read the old Wired article about him, and watched Gringo on
Netflix, I would not at all be surprised if he had done this to himself.

~~~
amingilani
Link please? I'm clearly not as well versed with him as I should be. I always
thought of him as a harmless, albeit eccentric, goof. I was honestly concerned
when I read the title.

------
Rjevski
He sounds like he’s gone completely insane.

If anyone is going to go after him, they’re going to go after his _real_ cash
and not some worthless cryptocurrencies.

~~~
tuesdayrain
Unless he has a larger percentage of his wealth tied up in cryptocurrencies.

~~~
Rjevski
Which I really doubt.

This guy’s involvement in cryptocurrencies is just about shilling them in
exchange of _real_ cash. I’d be surprised if he held _any_ cryptocoins at all.

